# For those of you that prefer Lyft... why?



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

I am here to learn, I am not trying to criticize. I ask out of sincere curiosity, I can't personally find a single reason to prefer Lyft over Uber. 

The pings are further away, the pay seems to be lower, (I have just been scrolling through and comparing rides on both apps that were similar mileage and time, on all of them Uber paid me more), they don't always automatically pay your tolls.

I run both apps sometimes, but 80 - 90 % of my rideshare driving is done for Uber. Usually I get an Uber ping before a Lyft one, and the Uber ping is closer. 

I understand that when Lyft was starting up they had some amazing bonuses but I don't see that now, for those of you who prefer Lyft or are only Lyft drivers, what do you like about Lyft? What am I missing? I get a few more tips on Lyft, but not enough to make up the difference I make with Uber. 

I am in the Boston area and I understand Lyft might have a better presence in other area's and the pings might be closer.

Also I'm not in love with Uber, both companies have a lot of flaws, I'm just trying to learn and maximize my earnings.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Lyft is a sinking ship. Get out while you can


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rakos where are you cousin?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You run both apps and take the best ride that comes along.

Uber insurance $1,000 deductible- Lyft $2,500

Get the ride-hail endorsement on your personal car insurance.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Lyft is terrible compared to Uber and here's why:
-- Fewer pings: Slower than Uber, although I make slightly more on min rides with Lyft and most pickups are within reason in my market.
-- Clunky app: Everything from user experience to speed (the little guy that shows pax's location is cool, though).
-- Keeping drivers in the dark: I hate that I can't see the pax's rating after accepting the ride or see the PT. Also, lack of detail in the earnings tab.
-- Threatening messages: Lyft's passive aggressive messages about acceptance rating are annoying and belittling.
-- Stacked pings: The way Lyft adds another pax automatically. This is not how this gig should work.
-- No incentives: Lyft has not given me any real incentive to drive. Meanwhile, I'm ranking in the dough with Uber's consecutive trip boost.
-- Insurance deductible: Lyft's outrageous $2500 deductible is criminal. 

There are more reason I hate Lyft, but these are just the ones that come to mind right now.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The auto add annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bpr2 said:


> Rakos where are you cousin?


It's a Lyft thread...

Don't do Lyft...

Never was able to date...

Two girls at a time...

Somethin about confusion...

Betwixt the two...8>)

Rakos


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Obviously, everyone's experience is different, but I have found most of my Lyft passengers to be, in the words of an old country song, "A better class of losers." 

Also, Uber has just done too many things regarding information security, etc., for me to trust them.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Obviously, everyone's experience is different, but I have found most of my Lyft passengers to be, in the words of an old country song, "A better class of losers."
> 
> Also, Uber has just done too many things regarding information security, etc., for me to trust them.


Maybe I've just been unlucky, but my two worst PAX's were on Lyft.

The security issues I get.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

There are a lot of negatives with Lyft, I still only drive for them although I have been approved for Uber but just never gave first ride. I would have to update my paperwork to get started with them. But one main reason is Lyft just takes out 20%

I'd like to elaborate my thinking here.

Several times I wanted to start doing both but each time I was at that point there was something negative in the news about Uber, it turned me off.

Pros 
-20%
-Lyft gives me all of the cancelation fees. 
-Lyft tips regularly. I don't know from experience how many tips I would get with Uber because I don't uber, but this board complains a lot.
-There is a 100 mile max on Lyft. With Uber you can go to San Diego or other drives that might take you hours. Can you just cancel those and not be penalized?
-Line same pay

Cons of Lyft
-Never know when Prime Time is
-Stacking rides, so you always have to remember to log off after last ride
-Can't see added on rides or line stacking pax rating
-App is whack. Arrival times estimations not same as GPS estimation. Lot of time freezes.
-Insurance Deductible.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You run both apps and take the best ride that comes along.


Word. The question lyft or uber leaves out option (c). Using both is better than either.

What lyft does have going for it are scheduled ride pickups and a ton of destination filters, both features terribly flawed yet useful at times.

And, of course, lyft pax tip far more frequently and in SF are generally more friendly people.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I like the colors of Lyft. Fuschia is very inviting and fun with excitement to come. Uber is blue and boring business like.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Here in Milwaukee Uber has 0 promotions. Lyft has multiple - I usually go for 30 prime time rides, 85 rides total in a week for $190 bonus. 

I also run both apps at the same time and I usually get the same number of requests. During prime time hours (7-9 am, after 6 pm on Fridays and Saturdays) I'll run Lyft only.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I like the colors of Lyft. Fuschia is very inviting and fun with excitement to come. Uber is blue and boring business like.


I agree. Pink brings out the Woke metrosexual in me. Much too much testosterone in Uber brown.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I am no longer a Lyft fan. But since you asked, here are some reasons to prefer L over U:

- pickup location functionality is FAR superior.

- cancel fee pays 100% of the $5, and cancel pays $10 on scheduled rides.

- Line pays full rate, Pool pays less.

- Tips are given roughly twice as often (used to be more like 4-5x as often, but my Uber tips are increasing)

- west coast, very liberal, quite a large population of "I hate Uber" people. Lots more Lyft business here than on the east coast.

- Lyft does not suppress surges as much lately as Uber does, here anyway. Made significantly more on Lyft on NYE. The year before was complete opposite.

- on rare occasion you need to call support, Lyft answers in Nashville, not Pakistan.

And there are plenty of reasons to prefer U over L, obviously. But that is not this thread.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I accept rides on all - Lyft, Uber, Fasten & Ride Austin. 

Lyft only takes 20% vs. Uber 28% (albeit Fasten only takes 99¢/ride)
Lyft allows me to change my pax rating for 24 hours, so I can downgrade PITA pax who don't tip
I have some pax who simply love Lyft and if I want to take them then I gotta use Lyft
Currently, my ride distribution is: 60% Uber, 20% Lyft, 15% Fasten, 5% Ride Austin.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

I appreciate the feedback. I didn't know that line paid the same as a regular lyft, I will keep that in mind. 

I do have a question, some of my PAX have said that Lyft is more expensive than Uber. If that is correct (and maybe they are mistaken), and Lyft takes a smaller percentage... how in the world do I make less money on a Lyft ride that is roughly the same distance and time as an Uber ride?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I think Lyft may charge more at specific times. As they use power zones that bump up base like 25-60% daily during rush hours preventing a surge. It may not seem a lot to a driver who wants to get surges at 100% and up but it’s more for a rider who might ride daily.

Not everyone is charged a 20% commission by Lyft. That is what it was 3 years ago and if you signed then you are grandfathered in. Now it’s 25%. I recall when I started rideshare if I joined Uber at the time it was 25%, that along with the pro tipping aspect had me start with Lyft.

I didn’t have a need for a second company as I work partime, the first 2 years. 2017 was a lot harder to reach my goals for 100 a day, for about 4 or 5 hours. I’ve had days where I just shut it down after 2 hours only making about $20. It wasn’t a big money maker unless a holiday or event.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

WelcomeTree said:


> I do have a question, some of my PAX have said that Lyft is more expensive than Uber


Each market is different. I have found that the prices here are EXACTLY the same, the only diff are the promos and surges.

You can look up exact prices for both companies in any market very quickly on your own. Hope that helps.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

College kids in my market always talk about how much cheaper Lyft is yet this is said while on a Uber ride. 

Lyft pax are needy. 
Lyft has GoGoGrandparent.

But during the off-season I have to run both if I want to make money.

Lyft is not my favorite boyfriend.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Lyft has Express Drive that lets me rent a car to do rideshare. If I give enough rides for the Rental bonus ($190) it's a good deal ($55/wk), otherwise it's not ($255/wk).

I can only use the car for Lyft otherwise I'd do both.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I like the colors of Lyft. Fuschia is very inviting and fun with excitement to come. Uber is blue and boring business like.


I like green. It pays my bills.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Cuz they haven't deactivated me yet.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

The inability to cancel rides is a deal breaker add the inability to stop additional riders onto a line ride.

Lyft riders tip way more than Uber, I regularly see 10$ tips on my airport rides


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

robg77 said:


> Lyft is terrible compared to Uber and here's why:
> -- Fewer pings: Slower than Uber, although I make slightly more on min rides with Lyft and most pickups are within reason in my market.
> -- Clunky app: Everything from user experience to speed (the little guy that shows pax's location is cool, though).
> -- Keeping drivers in the dark: I hate that I can't see the pax's rating after accepting the ride or see the PT. Also, lack of detail in the earnings tab.
> ...


All of this!
Also happened twice where I actually did a 20+ minute pickup and the Lyft pax would cancel on me right when I got to their house.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

With Lyft, I like that I'm part of a community. When I'm the only driver in the area and my community is depending on me to provide safe rides, I like coming through for them. My passengers (who really are my friends-- no, more like my family) don't usually say it, but I can tell that they appreciate it when I drive for 25 minutes so they can get home safely from the bar. Sure, sometimes it's only 2-3 blocks, but there are a lot of scary people out there who could take advantage of these vulnerable people. I like to think that I'm making the world a better place and that's more valuable than the money I've lost on the trip. 

Logan and John really care about me as a person and they want to see me succeed. They set very high goals for me to hit my Power Driver Bonuses, and most weeks I can't quite achieve them, but continuing to struggle and strive to meet these goals makes me a better, more dedicated driver. I truly feel like I'm 'failing forward' and that's what it's all about!


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> With Lyft, I like that I'm part of a community. When I'm the only driver in the area and my community is depending on me to provide safe rides, I like coming through for them. My passengers (who really are my friends-- no, more like my family) don't usually say it, but I can tell that they appreciate it when I drive for 25 minutes so they can get home safely from the bar. Sure, sometimes it's only 2-3 blocks, but there are a lot of scary people out there who could take advantage of these vulnerable people. I like to think that I'm making the world a better place and that's more valuable than the money I've lost on the trip.
> 
> Logan and John really care about me as a person and they want to see me succeed. They set very high goals for me to hit my Power Driver Bonuses, and most weeks I can't quite achieve them, but continuing to struggle and strive to meet these goals makes me a better, more dedicated driver. I truly feel like I'm 'failing forward' and that's what it's all about!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I have been doing Uber for 3 years, Lyft for 2. Depending on the way the wind was blowing, I’ve gone back-and-forth on which one I preferred. But I have come to realize the biggest advantage of Lyft over Uber is that the pax tend to tip more often (about 40%- 50% with Lyft and only 15%-20% with Uber). 

However with the games Lyft is playing lately, they are really turning me off. For example, I don’t do Line. I got a Line ping this morning and I let it expire. The message popped up that tells me I missed a ping. I tried to hit “OK” to close the message and low-and-behold, they resent the exact same Line request to me right away (within 2 seconds of the previous one expiring). So when I tried to hit the OK button to close the message, by touching the screen at that exact moment, I accepted the Line ping. 

Even at Uber’s lowest, I don’t think they ever tried crap like that (at least not with me).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> I have been doing Uber for 3 years, Lyft for 2. Depending on the way the wind was blowing, I've gone back-and-forth on which one I preferred. But I have come to realize the biggest advantage of Lyft over Uber is that the pax tend to tip more often (about 40%- 50% with Lyft and only 15%-20% with Uber).
> 
> However with the games Lyft is playing lately, they are really turning me off. For example, I don't do Line. I got a Line ping this morning and I let it expire. The message popped up that tells me I missed a ping. I tried to hit "OK" to close the message and low-and-behold, they resent the exact same Line request to me right away (within 2 seconds of the previous one expiring). So when I tried to hit the OK button to close the message, by touching the screen at that exact moment, I accepted the Line ping.
> 
> Even at Uber's lowest, I don't think they ever tried crap like that (at least not with me).


Lol

I'm laughing WITH you, that shit happens all the time


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Lol
> 
> I'm laughing WITH you, that shit happens all the time


LOL. I figured as much. I was just as mad at myself for falling for it then I was at Lyft for doing it.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

WelcomeTree said:


> I am here to learn, I am not trying to criticize. I ask out of sincere curiosity, I can't personally find a single reason to prefer Lyft over Uber.
> 
> The pings are further away, the pay seems to be lower, (I have just been scrolling through and comparing rides on both apps that were similar mileage and time, on all of them Uber paid me more), they don't always automatically pay your tolls.
> 
> ...


In LA Lyft pays better than Uber, but Uber has more rides so you make more per hour on Uber.

Lyft treats drivers better and it's not even close.

Lyft bonuses are no longer attainable in a reasonable way.

Lyft passengers are more likely to be idiots.

As a passenger, Lyft drivers are more likely to be idiots as well.

I drive LAX a lot so I am mostly on Uber, but I switch to Lyft in orange county


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

I drive a 2018 Toyota Highlander in Chicago. it is too expensive for me to drive X for Uber or regular Lyft. To make any money I need to login as an XL or + driver only. Lyft does not allow this whereas Uber does.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I am no longer a Lyft fan. But since you asked, here are some reasons to prefer L over U:
> 
> - pickup location functionality is FAR superior.


Wow. Pickup functionality is one of the things I hate most about Lyft. Not showing the street address and terrible pickup locations in my experience. Says it notified pax but pax say they didn't get notified. Inability to text pax. Do tell, what do you like about it?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> With Lyft, I like that I'm part of a community. When I'm the only driver in the area and my community is depending on me to provide safe rides, I like coming through for them. My passengers (who really are my friends-- no, more like my family) don't usually say it, but I can tell that they appreciate it when I drive for 25 minutes so they can get home safely from the bar. Sure, sometimes it's only 2-3 blocks, but there are a lot of scary people out there who could take advantage of these vulnerable people. I like to think that I'm making the world a better place and that's more valuable than the money I've lost on the trip.
> 
> Logan and John really care about me as a person and they want to see me succeed. They set very high goals for me to hit my Power Driver Bonuses, and most weeks I can't quite achieve them, but continuing to struggle and strive to meet these goals makes me a better, more dedicated driver. I truly feel like I'm 'failing forward' and that's what it's all about!


 This made my day.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Prius Mike said:


> Wow. Pickup functionality is one of the things I hate most about Lyft. Not showing the street address and terrible pickup locations in my experience. Says it notified pax but pax say they didn't get notified. Inability to text pax. Do tell, what do you like about it?


When I arrive it shows the buiding they are in and often a yellow stick figure to confirm. I can see the actual address with the push of a button. And, I can see the destination BEFORE accepting them.

Uber shows a pin drop in the general vicinity and says I am still one minute away. No destination until I accept them.

What do YOU see Prius Mike , is it different?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

In my market, Lyft pings are closer (Lyft = 2-5min/0.2mi-1.6mi vs Uber 8-11min/1.6-3.8mi) and have a higher rate of regular rides (vs. shared pool/line rides). In my experience, Lyft pax tip larger amounts and more frequently than Uber pax, especially on airport rides.

Until Uber's recent bad press and some Uber pax switching to Lyft, I would also have said Lyft pax have better attitudes.
I drive the same car and am the same person for uber and Lyft, but my ratings are 4.99 on Lyft and 4.88 on Uber.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When I arrive it shows the buiding they are in and often a yellow stick figure to confirm. I can see the actual address with the push of a button. And, I can see the destination BEFORE accepting them.


The same things you see as features I see as flaws. Corner pickups are the worst. (Not every corner building has a nice parking lot wrapping around both sides.) When it's showing the pax but not the street address, it can be hard to tell which road the corner pickup should be on. Yes, the address is available, but you have to touch a tiny button to show it in tiny text. And the pax figure has led me to the wrong part of a building before, away from the exit they would be using.

On Uber, I see the address and the distance to the pin as I approach. And I can text the pax en route (I use a shortcut) if the pickup area seems like it could be a problem - asking them to make sure the pin is dropped where I can stop safely and legally. (Almost always toes on the curb after I send that message.) Then I can text them again if necessary when I arrive with either my 'I'm waiting at the pin' or 'couldn't stop at the pin - see where I'm waiting in the app' messages. I don't get "hey drive over here" calls when I send those messages.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

And you could send all those same text messages to Lyft pax using the same shortcuts, customized for Lyft, if you wanted to...


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> And you could send all those same text messages to Lyft pax using the same shortcuts, customized for Lyft, if you wanted to...


I don't see a way to text pax in Lyft. Pic please?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Lyft doesnt have the option in the Android app, but it's the same phone number you call pax on. I simply save the number to my phonebook.

Or if you receive a text from a pax you can reply. And also save it to phonebook to use in the future. It also will be same number pax phone calls are from/to.

-----

How do you have 'shortcuts' to do it on Uber? I didnt know Uber will create texting shortcuts for you? Are you making shortcuts manually?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> How do you have 'shortcuts' to do it on Uber? I didnt know Uber will create texting shortcuts for you?


When you hit Contact Pax in Uber it asks if you want to call or text. Very convenient.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> How do you have 'shortcuts' to do it on Uber? I didnt know Uber will create texting shortcuts for you? Are you making shortcuts manually?


Sorry I should have said "a text expander". I text from the driver app and use Texpand (Android). I set up an expansion for:
"q" for my reQuest message - 'on my way, check your pin', 
"z" for my arrival message, and 
"zz" for my 'bad pin drop, check the app to see where I am' message.

Thr actual number that Uber or Lyft uses can change from one ping to the next, so the "save a shortcut" methods I've read about take a few steps to figure out which number is being used for that ping, and then leaving the driver app to send a text. 


Mista T said:


> When you hit Contact Pax in Uber it asks if you want to call or text. Very convenient.


Yep, two separate buttons. So really just one tap to open pax info, and one tap to choose text, then q, expand, send. Done.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Waaay too much communication with pax. Drive to pin and stop. Wait 5, collect $5. They can see where you are. 

Where’s Waldo is going to low rate you for a bad pin drop. Get out as fast as you can.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Or wait over 4 minutes making next to nothing before they find you. Yeah, I'll cancel on a 5min late pax in half a heartbeat, but I'd rather be driving than rolling the dice waiting for them to time out.
My rating is fine. When pax understand that the bad pin drop was on them, they don't get into the car irritated asking why I didn't stop closer to them.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

$2500>$1000

‘Nough said


----------

